# Thunderhawk Gunship painted.



## Gareth (Jan 3, 2008)

Finished this monster of a project. Loads of pictures over on my blog http://taleofpainters.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/showcase-ultramarine-thunderhawk-gunship.html

Or if you want a breakdown of the whole project check out this... http://taleofpainters.blogspot.co.uk/2012/10/thunderhawk-project-overview.html


----------



## Glokkss (Jul 31, 2011)

Stunning!


----------



## Jace of Ultramar (Aug 2, 2011)

Wow...


----------

